# Is the 26 inch single speed dead?



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

I have recently come into possession of a nice older titanium frame - and I want to make it single speed. If 650b fits, I may go that way, but I don't think it will.

My question - is the 26 inch single speed dead? I mean everyone and their mom is going 29-er. I know that I still love riding geared 26ers, but my question is - should i bother to do this? I think it would be a nice, lightweight classic 26 inch single speed. I have a friend who seems to think that it is just plain dumb to invest in anything with one gear that is not at least 650b, but 29er is better.

Anyone have any thoughts? Is the 26 inch ss dead and gone? Or just less popular?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

dead no ... less popular maybe ... I have just built up 2 SS bikes with 26 wheels and dont see what all the fuss is about ... but 650b would work


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

I mean that is the thing, with an ENO rear wheel, this is going to be one CLEAN CUT single speed. That and since I ride 26 - i think that it might be a good bike to train on.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

How about 650 or 29 in the front?

I rode a SS 29er for a year almost exclusively. When push came to shove in the stable, the 29er went to a friend and I kept the converted Ti HT.

Granted, I probably wouldn't buy a new 26" SS.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I ride a 26" Monocog Flight AL, it is from 2005, but I love it. I just don't want to jump on the bandwagon of 29ers, 26" bikes are nimble and you're already used to riding one.

^^Clean Bike!^^


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

I am not sure about multi size wheels... i hear that it would be good... but i have a fork that fits a 26, so i am encouraged to stick with the 26 inch platform. 

I mean that is the thing, if i am going to build this up wiht nice parts, is it worth the money to build a fly 26 inch single speed?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

FWIW currently has a 26" front wheel and an F80.


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah part of me thinks that the bike will make a real nice 26 single speed, done and done.

just curious what people think about building up a 26 single as opposed to something else.


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't think this is a major factor or a major concern, but for me all my bikes are 26" and it makes it nice for tires/tubes/wheelset swaps (damn college budget). Also I'm not completely versed on the tire situation for both 650b and 29er but last time I was looking the 26" tire _seems_ to have the widest selection (although most popular tires look to have made it across the board). I don't know what your parts situation is but it is always something nice to consider.

FWIW I roll 2 26" SS bikes (0 29er/650b) and I hope it's not dead, both are classics to me and I wouldn't have it any other way. In the end it's your bike not mine, not your friends, so I would build it how you want it to be with the parts you like/want. If you feel like giving the 650b thing a try go for it but if your heart is with the 26 (like mine) stick with it.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Still kicking with me:









Having ridden 29ers I have decided it's just not my thing. To each his own.


----------



## Supersinglespeeder (Oct 27, 2005)

26" All the way, I am not confused about what is faster and more nimble. As I pass you 29ers up and down the hills, snap.....


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I think 29ers are the way to go. That said I just built a new 26er SS... I got a good deal on the frame, and kept to a low low budget, but it's still going to be a fun bike.

To be honest, anymore I just look for excuses to build new wheels.


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Yes they are, send me your 26ers*



Life and Liberty said:


> I have recently come into possession of a nice older titanium frame - and I want to make it single speed. If 650b fits, I may go that way, but I don't think it will.
> 
> My question - is the 26 inch single speed dead? I mean everyone and their mom is going 29-er. I know that I still love riding geared 26ers, but my question is - should i bother to do this? I think it would be a nice, lightweight classic 26 inch single speed. I have a friend who seems to think that it is just plain dumb to invest in anything with one gear that is not at least 650b, but 29er is better.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Is the 26 inch ss dead and gone? Or just less popular?


I'll give them, um a proper burial.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Life and Liberty said:


> I have recently come into possession of a nice older titanium frame - and I want to make it single speed. If 650b fits, I may go that way, but I don't think it will.
> 
> My question - is the 26 inch single speed dead? I mean everyone and their mom is going 29-er. I know that I still love riding geared 26ers, but my question is - should i bother to do this? I think it would be a nice, lightweight classic 26 inch single speed. I have a friend who seems to think that it is just plain dumb to invest in anything with one gear that is not at least 650b, but 29er is better.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Is the 26 inch ss dead and gone? Or just less popular?


On whether to SS that Ti bike or not - I figure it's got vertical drops and a standard BB so you're going to be using a tensioner or making do with what works as a magic gear for it. If I had all the parts, yeah I'd put it together as a SS with a quickness. If not, I probably wouldn't go spending a bunch of money on it when proper SS frames are cheap.

On whether the 26" SS is dead - well that's what marketers want you to think but I couldn't disagree more. As long as geared bikes can be converted so cheaply they'll be a favorite of the majority of people - maybe not the vocal minority here though. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the most fun I've had on a bike has been on my 26" SS. (required disclaimer: I'm shopping SS 29ers now)


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't get what you're trying to achieve here- It's obvious you want to build up the 26er frame, why are you asking the internet whether or not your bike will be trendy? Build what makes you happy.

For the record, after trying 29ers, I don't see myself ever keeping a full 26er frame again. I'd give a 69er a shot but I have lost all my interest in 26" wheels.


----------



## Wilbur (May 9, 2004)

Depends on the kind of riding you are interested in, this makes me want to get another 26" SS bike or build a Santa Cruz Chameleon AM/FR. http://www.pinkbike.com/news/transition-bikes-transam-review-2009.html


----------



## groverino (Jul 8, 2008)

I just finished building my first SS, an orange Surly 1x1. I love that bike. Far too early in our relationship for it to die. I forbid it!


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

groverino said:


> I just finished building my first SS, an orange Surly 1x1. I love that bike. Far too early in our relationship for it to die. I forbid it!


I'm in the same boat, except mine is green

Just took it out for it's first ride yesterday, My first time on a SS and I love it. I enjoy not worrying about gears slipping or chain bouncing and messing with gears. I have never been on a 29er but I'm looking at making the 1x1 a 69er just to try it out.

I think the OP is a little messed up. Who cares if it's less popular, who cares if no one else is doing it anymore. Build the bike up and enjoy it.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with 26" SS bikes. I'd guess that 80% of the SS bike out there are 26", 29er might be 19%, and 1% other. 29er everything is growing, but I'd hazard a guess that growth is slowing a bit. Maybe in 10 years it'll be 50/50, but the "death" of 26" SS is a long, long way off.


----------



## S. Teel (Dec 1, 2007)

For some of us, its all about what you can get a great deal on! I picked up a 1X1 for chump change and the small wheels don't bother me at all. I love my SS.

But I won't lie, I also race a geared 29er...


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

I went for a 26" singlespeed because it only cost me a (1) singleator, (2) spacers, (3) 17 tooth cog, and (4) un-ramped 32 tooth chainring. The only other ingredient was an old bike that fit me that was collecting dust.

Oh, and two zip ties also...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Life and Liberty said:


> I have recently come into possession of a nice older titanium frame - and I want to make it single speed. If 650b fits, I may go that way, but I don't think it will.
> 
> My question - is the 26 inch single speed dead? I mean everyone and their mom is going 29-er. I know that I still love riding geared 26ers, but my question is - should i bother to do this? I think it would be a nice, lightweight classic 26 inch single speed. I have a friend who seems to think that it is just plain dumb to invest in anything with one gear that is not at least 650b, but 29er is better.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Is the 26 inch ss dead and gone? Or just less popular?


Hasn't this question been slogged through a few times before ?


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I am said friend, and what I have learned in my meager years is that the most important function of a bike is that you stay on it. Having to walk your bike around obstacles and up steep climbs is just miserable and there is no better feeling then finishing a ride where you stayed on your bike the whole time.

To my mind, the bike you will ride the most is the ride that allows this to happen and the conclusion I draw from there is that 26in SS bikes have gone out of style because they are lacking in this regard.

I'm don't like to encourage people to build or buy bikes I don't think they will ride. And, riding the same trails that he does, I think a 26in SS will not get ridden...for long.

I do think that a 26in SS will plant the "I want a 29er" bug in there and I'm just trying to skip a step. And, knowing Josh, 650b is a little on the edge, sort of bucking conventional wisdom, right where he likes to be.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I ride rocky, loose, sometimes techy terrain. I find that my 26" with a suspension fork does great. It accelerates quickly which is very neccessary in an SS here in vegas. I think that a 29" might not do that quite so well in all the spots I ride. I fell in love with riding this bike, so much so that I've retired my and it is my ONLY ride. 

I don't hate on 29", in fact I'd like to ride one to see what all the fuss is about. But riding is about finding a bike that fits your riding style and that you can enjoy. If thats a 29" then great! But 26" SS isn't going anywhere.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like my KM and I certainly clear a lot of obstacles that I wasn't clearing on my 26- that being said, I'm a better rider now and the KM was always a nicer build in any case. I'm looking at bikes right now that would do 650b/26 cause I already have the wheels, because the lightness of my 26 is missed at times...


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

umarth said:


> I really like my KM and I certainly clear a lot of obstacles that I wasn't clearing on my 26- that being said, I'm a better rider now and the KM was always a nicer build in any case. I'm looking at bikes right now that would do 650b/26 cause I already have the wheels, because the lightness of my 26 is missed at times...


The 1x1 is what you want. I demo'ed one with 650b and it was interesting. Still prefer 26, but the option for 650 is there, with pretty good clearance even.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> I am said friend, and what I have learned in my meager years is that the most important function of a bike is that you stay on it. Having to walk your bike around obstacles and up steep climbs is just miserable and there is no better feeling then finishing a ride where you stayed on your bike the whole time.
> 
> To my mind, the bike you will ride the most is the ride that allows this to happen and the conclusion I draw from there is that 26in SS bikes have gone out of style because they are lacking in this regard.


That is not even close to true. :nonod:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

So...why do you think SS 26in bikes are falling out of popularity?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*All Your 26" SS Are Belong To Us.*

Lifeandliberty: No, the 26" is not dead, very much alive though detractors will _market and persuade _you otherwise.

For those that can scrape some pennies together, have one of each.  Those jumping on the big wheel bandwagon, and selling their prized 26" framesets and wheelsets are ripe for the picking. Now's the time to pick up that custom 26" framesets for pennies on the dollar (think Canadian-made Spot Brand 26" disc ss). I agree with _peanutbutterbreath _about the lack of interest to buy a new 26" frame because there are so many prime used examples for sale. And quality doesn't go bad; if it breaks, it can be repaired.

Originally, both my rides were ratio'd to be equivalent, which made sense on paper but the two bike stable was more valuable serving unique purposes: 29er rigid = urban to hang with the 700c group and the 26" hardtail = hilly dirt rides. Could I choose to have just one, sure, but why? Having both is like the feeling of having a mistress at beck and call.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

You have a 29er to keep up with road bikes? These must be some casual rides.

And I don't care what you guys ride (but I would love to check out your trail systems) but the problems I am learning to deal with on my SS 29er would be more difficult on a 26in bike. Acceleration is not my problem.

I love my bike, and I want other people to love theirs. If someone asks me what I think they will enjoy more, a 26 or 29 inch SS, I will suggest 29. Its not _marketing_, its my experience. Yours may differ.

But the day that a 26in SS shows up race day and owns me, I'll admit it.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

MisterC: it is always casual, wouldn't have it any other way. And for the urban, it works out, the 700s are running fixed single speed anywhere between 42:20 and 48:17.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> So...why do you think SS 26in bikes are falling out of popularity?


A few things come to mind:

1. 3-4 years ago, 29" wheels were a way to spice up a market that, by its nature, doesn't have much room for innovation driven sales. If you owned a 26" SS, there wasn't much that a bike company could sell you in the way of upgrades.

2. At the same time there were very limited options for 29er suspension forks. This tilted the 29er market towards rigid forks, and rigid forks are more easily embraced by singlespeeders who are not turned off by low-tech.

3. SS, rigid bikes can be sold at a price point that does not require a big commitment -- perfect vehicle for a nascent technology.

4. Singlespeeders are more open to off-beat set-ups in general, which made them an attractive market to sell 29ers into.

So really, IMO, it is just the serendipity of companies looking for something to sell and singlespeeders happening to be the most open to buying.

I don't think there is any reason to avoid them. But I don't buy that they make the difference between riding and walking. I liked the "thick carpet on the trail" analogy in the rigid CF fork discussion -- I think the 29er difference is about the same. In technical ups, I find them to be a hindrance, frankly.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Well, its the racing scene that seems to disagree with you. Unless all these guys are just handicapping themselves for the sake of a gimmick, or _marketing_ or whatever.

Someday soon a major title will go to a 29er. But I'm sure the bike choice will be due to sponsor pressure and not because it was the best tool for the job.

Technology is why 29ers are taking over. 26 in wheels are stronger and lighter but modern materials are allowing 29in wheels to be strong and light enough to handle forces that used to be reserved for 26in wheels and companies are figuring out how to create geometries that work for more and more varied sizes of riders.

We are working with two standards. If I could have my wheel size be _anything_ then it would probably be neither. But between the two standards, 29in is my pick.

I'm sure if mountain bikes were on a 24in standard and 26in was some new thing there would be people out there telling us that 24in is better.

29ers do what?

More shallow angle of attack rolls over obstacles better.
Larger contact patch gives better traction (especially on climbs where I don't have the ability to spin a small gear to maintain momentum)
Larger size makes for a higher top speed.

All hinderances.

And _marketing._


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Just an example from one of out recent local races.

AFC Sugar Hill. The experts went out 2 minutes ahead of the SS class. The winner of the SS class was on an old steel Surly. This kid made up the 2 minute gap and finished 5th overall among the 22 riders in the two categories.

I can only imagine how much better he would have done if he wasn't dragging those 29in wheels around the course.

edit: Oh, and the difference between riding and walking. Well, there will always be a rider who can clean on a tricycle what I can't on my SS 29. But, generally, I think that what I said was true,

For our Thanksgiving ride this year we had a guy come out on a Felt Breed. Good rider, but he was hiking a LOT of the trails. I hear many a people talk about cross bikes being able to handle rough trails, but they still bring out their mountain bikes. 26 or not, equipment matters and if yours has you shouldering your bike and falling behind the group, you won't be riding it long or you won't be riding it at all.

I've heard enough testimonials from friends and fellow riders who love their 29ers to believe they spend more time rubber side down now than they did before.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> Someday soon a major title will go to a 29er.


Which means that after this many years, its people n 26ers who are doing the winning, no?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not sure what CX bikes being less trail worthy (not _un_-trailworthy, just less) has to do with anything. If that Breed was stock geared, that alone explains why he was walking. CX and MTB gearing are worlds apart. Then there is tire size -- put a sub 40C tire on any MTB and its not going to work as well on rough terrain. Two totally different issues (and CX bikes still have bigger wheels than 26" bikes so. . .)

I just don't see a lot of 29" riders riding past 26" riders who are walking their bikes. Seriously, do you? I guess YMMV but given that 29ers don't dominate _any_ category of racing or competitive riding, I think you are jumping the gun a bit. One talented guy in one local race isn't the basis for these broad conclusions.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

OP has tripped and fallen on the third rail of MTBR...

It's just a personal preference. Some people prefer chocolate, some vanilla. What works for me may not work for you. Ride and be happy.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I wasn't making broad conclusions(except that 29in wheels have certain properties that interact with obstacles in certain ways, but these aren't really speculative conclusions, they are laws of physics.) but I think you were.



PeanutButterBreath said:


> A few things come to mind:
> 
> 1. 3-4 years ago, 29" wheels were a way to spice up a market that, by its nature, doesn't have much room for innovation driven sales. If you owned a 26" SS, there wasn't much that a bike company could sell you in the way of upgrades.
> 
> ...


And I made my argument why 26inch bikes are the standard. Disagree, fine. I guess the people who invented mountain biking were just some lucky SOBs to have the 26in bikes they converted turn out to be the best tool for the job.

Whatever, like he said different strokes and all that.

The bottom line, and my original argument for my suggestion was that I ride the same trails as the OP and he asked my opinion. And, in my opinion, if you want to ride a SS bike at Gambrill and Patapsco and O'hill and any number of technically difficult trails around here, and you have a choice between a 26in SS and a 29in SS, you are better off with the 29er. You will ride longer and through more difficult terrain than on a 26in bike.

Now, go to say, Wakefield down in NOVA and your 26in SS will be just fine. If its made of hardened unbreakable steel then you will probably really enjoy yourself going off the jumps and whatnot.

But I invite all of you to bring your bikes and ride for a weekend over and around here. I'll be nice, I don't bite. I'll even buy you dinner. Because I would love to see a 26in SS bike own these trails.

We've got a guy coming from a youth on BMX bikes who rides a 29in SS rigid on flat pedals and kills it. And we all stand in awe. It's just cool to see people using what they like whether or not it makes the _most_ sense.





Nate's Log Ride from eujinc on Vimeo.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

CX bikes are just another example of people having a bike that is perfectly suited to a certain situation and they dominate that situation. But, in another setting, they don't work at all and are miserable for the rider. 29ers, while they might(for the sake of argument) corner slower and accelerate slower and be heavier, are more apt to tackle more trail conditions with the same setup.

That's all.

And it's still just my opinion.


----------



## yahsper (May 23, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> But I don't buy that they make the difference between riding and walking. In technical ups, I find them to be a hindrance, frankly.


I fully agree.

They accelerate awesome and decelerate just as quick. Its all personal preference. The 26 single speed will never die because there will always be people who don't get caught up in hype and want to build things cheaper. There are only a handful of single speeders where I live with only one 29er in the group.
I would like a 29er for about 20 percent of our trails. Unfortunately that 20 percent is mixed into the trail network so it doesn't make sense for me to have one.
Love the one you're with!


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> On whether to SS that Ti bike or not - I figure it's got vertical drops and a standard BB so you're going to be using a tensioner or making do with what works as a magic gear for it. If I had all the parts, yeah I'd put it together as a SS with a quickness. If not, I probably wouldn't go spending a bunch of money on it when proper SS frames are cheap.


ENO hub = proper ss no tension-er.:thumbsup:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I just want to convey that it is insulting (and retarded) to say that 26in and 29in bikes are about personal preference and then go on to say that people who ride 29in bikes are being swept up in the hype.

You know what being swept up in the hype is? Thinking that getting a 29in bike will make you a better rider by some huge leap and bound. It won't and the guy who thinks that is an idiot. But the concept of 29ers is no longer hype. They are being used from their 500 dollar entry level beginnings to 4k race models and custom frames.

And it is just as backwards to think that 29in bikes are pure hype as it is to think the 26in bikes don't have their advantages.


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

ah yes, back to the discussion at hand.

I do believe what I have tried, read, and seen regarding 29ers. They are great. However - as someone mentioned preference is key and I prefer 26 inch wheels. At least, right now I do. The equipment choice has nothing to do with my speed... I am not that fast.

Putting me on a 29er won't make me faster. Certainly I will ride some things differently than before (I imagine some good and some bad) - but this is like putting lipstick on a pig... no matter what it's still Sarah Palin. Don't get me wrong, I love to ride as fast as I can, and push myself - but I try to remember why I am out there. 

I have to say that I am SUPER PUMPED about this build. I think its going to be a very nice classic 26 inch single speed. I will be spinning my ass off trying to keep up with the lot of you (especially folks in the Virgina, Maryland DC region) but I will be loving it the whole way.

:headphones:


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Enjoy the Ti frame OP! :thumbsup:



Life and Liberty said:


> ... - but this is like putting lipstick on a pig... no matter what it's still Sarah Palin. ...


:lol:
*Zing!* (insert rimshot)


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

If you had stipulated that your claims were only your opinion and applied only to your local trails, I wouldn't have bothered responding. Obviously, you know better than me what is acheivable for yourself on a 26" bike.

29" wheels have some "on-paper" advantages. But bike riding is not done on paper (and races are not contested on paper). In the real world the most techincal trail riding is dominated by bikes with 26" wheels (DH) or smaller (bike trials).

The most you can say and be taken seriously is that 29ers are different, and those differences play to the riding style of certain riders. Beyond that until you can show me a trail that is un-rideable on a wheel smaller than 29", you are just projecting your own preferences as fact. If you say you have some super tech trails, great, but believe me I won't be reaching for a 29er to ride them. I've spent enough time on both to know where the differences are advantageous to me.

"29ers are different" = truth. "29ers are better" = hype.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I think its amazing that I have to come out and say that at all.

How, exactly, am I supposed to relay my opinion to trails I haven't ridden and in the same breath admit that 26in bikes work on trails that I _have_ ridden?

It's just amazing the dots that have to be connected sometimes.

I am projecting those difference as _fact_ for _me_. And then I give advice based on those assumptions. What do you do when you give advice? Just tell people to figure it out for themselves?

Unbeliveable.

Ok, lets start over.

29in bikes work for me. I think they will work for you too given the informaton I have gathered. But if you just want people to tell you what you want to hear, I'll leave it to these gentlemen.

Peace.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

I've owned two 29'er singlespeeds, one 29'er geared bike, and a bunch of different 26" frames, both SS and not. In fact, at one point I had both an Inbred 29'er SS and an Inbred 26'er SS and rode them both. 

My take, at least on our local trails, is that the 29" wheels felt heavy and the bike handling was ponderous and lumbering. Granted, I did place 3rd in the SS Expert category riding a rigid 29'er, but the course was basically flat, when most of the riding around here is definitely NOT flat - lots of long climbs. I just have found the 26'ers to be lighter, easier to pedal (even accounting for a larger cog on the 29" SS to match the gear ratios) and more flickable/nimble, which is a handling characteristic I prefer over all else. 

It's all personal preference. 

I also agree that the 29'er has that "cool" factor that the 26'er maybe no longer possesses. As one prior poster said, it can appear that the SS crowd likes to be "different" and 29'ers were - at least a couple of years ago - "different." Now, I see at least as many 29'er singlespeeds on our trails as 26'ers, if not more. But, I got out chasing the latest "cool" trend in biking a couple of years ago, and my latest bike build is a simple 26" wheeled bike with 4" of front and rear travel. For our trails, it's perfect. 

So, my garage o' bikes is now 29'er free. Long live the 26" wheel.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

NEvermind, this thread is not for race questions.


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

Life and Liberty said:


> My question - is the 26 inch single speed dead?


Really? I must have been out of the scene for way too long.

I always thought 26" was the standard, and 29" is for those super tall riders who would look ridiculous in a size XXXL bike with the seatpost 8 inches above their handlebar.

I'm 5' 6", so how the hell am I going to fit a 29er if I already have trouble clearing a small/medium 26er frame?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

So if I say that 29ers are for techno-dweebs who like having a theoretical advantage to wield on the internet to make up for the lesser skills that make trail riding on a 26" wheel too challenging for them you aren't going to bat an eye because you know automatically that I am only talking about my local trails and people who ride them, right?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

They are so vastly superior that dealing with an awkward bike fit is totally worth it. Having read this thread, from now on when you are walking your bike up that technical climb you know in your heart that you could have ridden it on a 29er.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Trade*

I would trade my 29er for a Ti. 26er in a heartbeat. Anyone interested? 19.5


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

MisterC said:


> Just an example from one of out recent local races.
> 
> AFC Sugar Hill. The experts went out 2 minutes ahead of the SS class. The winner of the SS class was on an old steel Surly. This kid made up the 2 minute gap and finished 5th overall among the 22 riders in the two categories.
> 
> I can only imagine how much better he would have done if he wasn't dragging those 29in wheels around the course.


That was no ordinary 1x1. Dan was actually riding a pretty blinged out 650B setup. Not that it really matters. Dan is just really fast.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> So if I say that 29ers are for techno-dweebs who like having a theoretical advantage to wield on the internet to make up for the lesser skills that make trail riding on a 26" wheel too challenging for them you aren't going to bat an eye because you know automatically that I am only talking about my local trails and people who ride them, right?


Going to extremes. Last refuge of a lost argument.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> They are so vastly superior that dealing with an awkward bike fit is totally worth it. Having read this thread, from now on when you are walking your bike up that technical climb you know in your heart that you could have ridden it on a 29er.


does not compute.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> Going to extremes. Last refuge of a lost argument.


Who's arguing? We're all just connecting dots here. :lol:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

dmcgoy said:


> That was no ordinary 1x1. Dan was actually riding a pretty blinged out 650B setup. Not that it really matters. Dan is just really fast.


Thank you for clarifying, I didn't get to ask him any specifics about the build. We were all quite impressed with him. And blinged out as that frame might be, it's still a pretty beat up frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Who's arguing? We're all just connecting dots here. :lol:


Take a breath man.

Woo Sah.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

MOST SS'ers started by converted a 26"er they were tired of to see if they liked SS'ing.
MOST of 'em did, and took it from there. Now you know what you have to do Start with yer 26'er, ride it. If you find that it knocks you around a bit more than you like when you're riding thru baby heads, (especially if it's a rigid, like mine) put a 29er wheel up front...you can fill in the rest.


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

^^^^ pretty much spot on there


----------



## gsweet (Mar 20, 2007)

^^^ i'm in the process of doing just that. just waiting on a cheapo disc wheelset to finish her up!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

as long as people are still not willing to pay a lot of money for a dedicated SS people will stick with converting old 26ers


----------



## dealy663 (May 3, 2004)

*Hope not*

I just ordered a Lynskey Ridgeline 26er. So I hope they aren't dead.

I just couldn't see chucking my standard 26" fork and wheels to move up to a 29er. I was also a little concerned about some of the performance drawbacks of the 29. I don't have problems descending, and am generally faster than most regardless of the bike they're riding. Its climbing where I need the most help.

Derek


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

I have both and honestly prefer the 29'er for its ability to roll over rocks and roots better than the 26'er, and we have plenty of rocks and roots here. To clarify, I'm speaking of fully rigid ss'ers here.


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> 29" wheels have some "on-paper" advantages. But bike riding is not done on paper (and races are not contested on paper).


Wood fiber is the primary component in paper, right? Wood fiber on the forest floor? Never! 

Conventional 29ers have drawbacks. 26" has drawbacks. Nothing is perfect for everybody, but I find that most people find a real advantage in 29, especially when the bike is built to reduce those typical 29er drawbacks.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

TeeKay said:


> Really? I must have been out of the scene for way too long.
> 
> I always thought 26" was the standard, and 29" is for those super tall riders who would look ridiculous in a size XXXL bike with the seatpost 8 inches above their handlebar.
> 
> I'm 5' 6", so how the hell am I going to fit a 29er if I already have trouble clearing a small/medium 26er frame?


Do you ride your bike or just stand over it? I never understood why people are worried about standover height. I am 5' 7" and my 29ers fit great.

26ers will never die but they are dead to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Here's what I would like to know, and this will test your aptitude for change:

If bike wheels did not exist in any form and you were going to design the very first mountain bike wheel, what size would it be?

Is there anyone here that would prefer a wheel smaller than 26in?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

What frames am I designing these proto-wheels for? :lol:

Seriously, lets not confuse enthusiasm for received wisdom with aptitude. Your question so narrowly framed, it really seems like you have no concept of mountain riding and riders that differ from your own experience. Ever heard of Bike Trials? DH? Muni? The idea that 29" wheels are always better for rough terrain is just silly.

That the adoption of the 26" wheel was arbitrary and not based on an exhaustive study of wheel size appropriateness is obvious and moot. 26" wheels work for a broader range of sizes, frame designs and terrain. Not everyone, not every frame design and not every terrain, but more than 29er wheels. Get over it.

This stuff may be news to you, but I assure you that the issue has been more than hashed.

If you like your band-wagon wheels, go ride them and be happy.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

tg said:


> I would trade my 29er for a Ti. 26er in a heartbeat. Anyone interested? 19.5


i'd trade!

SS hardtail (and especially rigid) was *made* for 29er wheels IMO. and i'm short.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

dealy663 said:


> I just ordered a Lynskey Ridgeline 26er. So I hope they aren't dead.
> 
> I just couldn't see chucking my standard 26" fork and wheels to move up to a 29er. I was also a little concerned about some of the performance drawbacks of the 29. I don't have problems descending, and am generally faster than most regardless of the bike they're riding. Its climbing where I need the most help.
> 
> Derek


ride what you you like and what suits you, you shouldn't care what others think unless your a woman


----------



## PizzaMan (Aug 20, 2004)

I been riding a 29" ss bike for about a year and switched back to 26".
26" has got it's advantages : its easier to get it moving, and I find that important on technical climbs when you can't maintain you momentum. Also, I practically use my single speed for AM riding, so I needed a frame that could handle it... This frame can take up to 160mm forks and handles like a dream.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> What frames am I designing these proto-wheels for? :lol:
> 
> Seriously, lets not confuse enthusiasm for received wisdom with aptitude. Your question so narrowly framed, it really seems like you have no concept of mountain riding and riders that differ from your own experience. Ever heard of Bike Trials? DH? Muni? The idea that 29" wheels are always better for rough terrain is just silly.
> 
> ...


You are so wise.

But its this angry kind of wise that's really cute. You make these assumptions and then go to hell and back with them. It''s like you are trying to be Dr Gregory House or something.

The only reason this is hostile at all is because you just keep babbling this dogmatic nonsense. But because you need further clarification for everything, these proto wheels are for a _mountain bike_.

Maybe if I answer first.

I haven't had a chance to try out a 650B setup but it really seems like a wheel size I would be interested in adding. Watching Jeremiah Bishiop blaze around the course is so humbling that my natural defense mechanism is to cite the 650b and assign it "unfair advantage" status. But I won't because PBB will take me literally.

For my rigid builds, especially SS, I think I prefer 29in or even larger if the geometry were to fit my 6'0 frame. On a FS bike. 650b has my attention and I might even try and build up a Prophet 650b in the near future. This is the market I would really like to see some options to try in, 650b FS. After, of course, I recover from my latest fight with the enemy of the bank account that is "Want!". Still, and I realize I have never ridden aggressive DH, but 26in wheels with 9in of travel would be just fine if all I ever go is down.

Disclaimer: This is my non-expert opinion. A 650b FS bike and SS rigid with wheels bigger than 29in might be really stupid. I'm not an engineer. Also, I'm not pretentious enough to answer my question with exact and odd wheel diameters like 27.61 inches for my FS bike and 30.12 for my rigid SS. In the case of my FS imaginary build, I would rather the wheel were a little smaller than 650 than larger. Just, if you were curious.

Excuse my _opinion_ I got confused at some point that that is what internets are for.

Edit: Also, and only if you have time, your highness, please list for us the threads that haven't been rehashed time and time again so that we can talk about them. Better yet, start one of your own. And nevermind the people who are recently joining us, they are probably in the 29er thread anyway.

Emoticons: :lol: Because you can't make a point without them.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have two 26er SS bikes and I am keeping them.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm glad that despite your defensiveness and ham-handed sarcasm you agree with me. "Mountain bike" can mean several things. For each of those things a different wheel size could be the best choice. Anybody trying to sell one size as objectively better than another is babbling dogmatic nonsense.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I'm glad that despite your defensiveness and ham-handed sarcasm you agree with me. "Mountain bike" can mean several things. For each of those things a different wheel size could be the best choice. Anybody trying to sell one size as objectively better than another is babbling dogmatic nonsense.


So wise...or obvious, one of those. But you forgot your emoticon.

Emoticons: :lol: Because people won't laugh unless you tell them to.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

MisterC said:


> Emoticons: :lol: Because people won't laugh unless you tell them to.


Yep, it worked on me that time.


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

if you have any doubts just get a 1x1 and you can run both:


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

After we're done beating this horse, what's next? Can we debate the merits of showers vs baths? Maybe coke vs pepsi.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Showers fo life. And I'll e-threaten anyone who thinks differnt.

/telephone tough guy


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

*On wisdom. . .*

It seems that you think you have perception beyond your self-admitted "meager years", but I make no claim to anything I've posted here. As I said, it was all hashed years ago. :ciappa:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> It seems that you think you have perception beyond your self-admitted "meager years", but I make no claim to anything I've posted here. As I said, it was all hashed years ago. :ciappa:


In the before time? In the long long ago?

Wrong! Showers are bigger and, therefore, roll over trail obstacles better and wait...what?

Something about that last one got me all confused.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jan 29, 2006)

Life and Liberty said:


> My question - is the 26 inch single speed dead?


I hope not, I'm still building mine up!


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I think we all know that's not what the actual question was. The _actual_ question was "Should I bother to do this?" He was just looking for affirmation that what he was/is doing made/makes sense.

If you guys really think he came to me and asked,

"Is the 26in SS dead?"

and I replied,

"Yep, dead and buried. And anyone who builds one "is just plain dumb" and obviously has not heard about 29er/650b. Trust me, they are the next big thing and everything good you have heard about them is absolutely true _and_ building one is like an automatic podium at your next race. 650b = 2nd/3rd -truth- 29er = guarenteed win -hype- .

In fact, I've heard riding a 26in SS gives you Emoticons. I mean, cancer."

Then you need to go back to school.

And by "you guys" I mean one guy. He knows who he is.

Now here is what I presume:

That Life and Liberty would do fine on a 29er or a 650b in terms of his size and their geometry that is currently availaible (which seems to endlessly vary to the point that I don't understand why somone between 5'6" and 6'4 would have any trouble finding one) or the resultant geometry upon a 650b conversion. In fact, when he rode my 29er, he told me he liked it very much.

Josh, if the frame fit 650b and you had everything laying in your apartment to build it as a 650b, it would be a 650b. We know this. And what is going on here is Bike Now vs. Bike Later and, as usual, Bike Later doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

26” is not dead. Don’t follow trends and build yourself up a sweet 26” titanium SS. Ride it and woop up on those 29ers.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> I think we all know that's not what the actual question was. The _actual_ question was "Should I bother to do this?" He was just looking for affirmation that what he was/is doing made/makes sense.
> 
> If you guys really think he came to me and asked,
> 
> ...


Nah, we just need to scroll up to where you posted:



MisterC said:


> I am said friend, and what I have learned in my meager years is that the most important function of a bike is that you stay on it. Having to walk your bike around obstacles and up steep climbs is just miserable and there is no better feeling then finishing a ride where you stayed on your bike the whole time.
> 
> To my mind, the bike you will ride the most is the ride that allows this to happen and the conclusion I draw from there is that 26in SS bikes have gone out of style because they are lacking in this regard.


Which is just as silly.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

Quick, go get the bat, I think the horse just moved


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

johnnypecans said:


> Quick, Go Get The Bat, I Think The Horse Just Moved


QGGTBITTHJM? 
Sorry, whenever I see every word capitalized I think of acronyms


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

kbollox said:


> if you have any doubts just get a 1x1 and you can run both:


NICE ORANGE PEDALS. :thumbsup:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I guess I just don't see the silly-ness but I guess I did say it. And you are fast becoming the king of not explaining yourself.

Its a nice tactic. I'd rather just crack jokes about your sublime Emoticon usage than build text walls made of personal experience to explain why I'm not being "silly".


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

johnnypecans said:


> Quick, go get the bat, I think the horse just moved


This is my 15th post in this thread. You have 19 posts total at this point and two of them were attempts to referee this one thread? :skep: NTTAWWT, its just kind of odd.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

Apparently, if you type in all caps the forum forces proper capitalization. Unfortunately, that reduces the impact of my previous post. So for better conveyance of urgency, re-read it and imagine it's all capitalized.


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> This is my 15th post in this thread. You have 19 posts total at this point and two of them were attempts to referee this one thread? :skep: NTTAWWT, its just kind of odd.


Ok now granted, you are clearly FOR 26ers. I'll be the first to admit that for a long time I was like you, really I was. I said a lot of nasty things about 29ers, the people who chose to ride them, and their skill level (in choosing equipment to "help" them do something one can do with a smaller wheel). I defined my sport by my wheel size.

The fact is these days are in the past. You can continue to "old coot" it up on this board, but the REAL OLD COOT (Bill Boles of Dirt Rag) owned up to a lot of things like this in his most recent article. He owned up to a lot of "doin't the old way" like V brakes, rigid bikes, grip shift, steel, biopace, and even the 26 inch wheel.

Your impassioned defense is no longer necessary, and anyhow, who are you trying to convince yourself or the rest of us? Its not like your post is going to affect an individual's purchasing decision, nor will it affect your ability to ride together. Your addressing this subject it is as if big wheels can't ride with small wheels.

Just so you know, the bike in question, a 1998 Airborne Titanium Frame, will become a 26 inch single speed with a 2002 Rock Shock SID fork. It's gonna look real slick and ride even better. But not because it has 26 inch wheels. (or because it has a period-correct suspension fork... such things are important)

Its gonna ride nice cuz the frame is ti, the wheels are handbuilt, and each component will be selected because it is a superlative in its particular category. The damn thing is gonna be an epic bike.

I do really appreciate all the input on 26 inch wheels, reminding me that they are not dead. They are alive and well.

In conclusion keep the rubber side down.

:band: :band: :band:
oh mai god - its the grateful dead of emoticons! QGGTBITTHJM


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> This is my 15th post in this thread. You have 19 posts total at this point and two of them were attempts to referee this one thread? :skep: NTTAWWT, its just kind of odd.


What does post count have to do with it? Is he not supposed to be a reasonable person yet?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

boomn said:


> What does post count have to do with it? Is he not supposed to be a reasonable person yet?


Vigilante moderation is evidence of a reasonable person? :skep:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Vigilante moderation is evidence of a reasonable person? :skep:


OK, I had to go back and reread his comments and I guess they are just quirky remarks about this, uh, _lively_ discussion. But "vigilante moderation"? Are you kidding? It didn't even seem worth commenting on in the first place, especially not with some remark about post count (again, how does that ever matter). Now I just feel silly for dragging this OT further along


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Nevermind, forget I said anything.

/out


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

The only thing I am against is 29er hype, especially when taken to the extreme of suggesting that 26" bikes are going out of style because people can't ride them over obstacles or up hills.

Other than that, ride what you like. I like my Ti HT with a 26" wheel and a Fox Fork. I also like it with a Pace fork and a 29" wheel on the front. I also liked my Karate Monkey, just not as much as the former. Not because it was a 29er, but because it was the lesser bike of the two in general. I will probably ride my Soma DoubleCross with a 44C/29er combo this summer. I like my 29er Muni. I like my CX bikes. I like my road bike.

I don't think that 26" wheels need defense, impassioned or otherwise. There is a reason that the vast majority of MTBs are 26". Its not because 26" was ordained by god, but neither is it because most people just haven't figured out what *MisterC* has in his meager years. Its because 29er bikes don't do anything that can't be done on 26" wheels. Period.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

boomn said:


> Now I just feel silly for dragging this OT further along


Yeah, you are totally ruining this thread :lol:

I just found it odd that of so few contributions to the forum, two would be dedicated to such a mundane complaint.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Vigilante moderation is evidence of a reasonable person? :skep:


I made no attempt to moderate. I was trying to point out how ridiculous the whole debate is that has been manufactured in this thread. I don't think anybody who's ridden both 26 and 29 inch setups does anything but roll their eyes when they see somebody furiously typing away in defense of or against a setup. It's pretty obvious the two sizes have pros and cons that weigh up differently for every rider and potentially every trail they ride.

I hope this thread gets turned around for the better with photo updates as new parts go on that sweet titanium frame!


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

It depends on your height. A renowned university has come up with the following formula to determine your ultimate wheelsize.

Height (cm)
----------------- = Wheelsize (inches)
2 x pi

/thread


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

MisterC said:


> Is there anyone here that would prefer a wheel smaller than 26in?


Well, I ride 24's on my SS. I do run 2.6-3.0" tires, so it's closer to a 26, but I love it just the same. I've got lots of arguments why, but those are my reasons, not yours 

Tom P.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

johnnypecans said:


> I made no attempt to moderate. I was trying to point out how ridiculous the whole debate is that has been manufactured in this thread.


Call it what you like, but your opinion of the thread's ridiculousness is exactly what I was referring to. And really, the only thing more played out than re-hashed gear pi$$ing contests is chiming in to complain about them. The former is the lifeblood of the internet. The later, well, I am super glad that you are able to remain above the fray. 



johnnypecans said:


> I don't think anybody who's ridden both 26 and 29 inch setups does anything but roll their eyes when they see somebody furiously typing away in defense of or against a setup.


Wait, you did more than just roll your eyes! Go take each for a test ride and maybe you'll a) just roll your eyes or even better b) have something more constructive/original/entertaining to contribute.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Ok, ok, I just have to pop back in here. Just for my own mental health.



PeanutButterBreath said:


> The only thing I am against is 29er hype, especially when taken to the extreme of suggesting that 26" bikes are going out of style because people can't ride them over obstacles or up hills.
> 
> Other than that, ride what you like.


What? I just...what? You can't say the first thing and then the second. Other than what? Other than your objection to hype I should ride what I like? Where is the frustration/you don't make sense Emoticon when I need it? I never said that you _can't_ do those things, I said a 29er makes it easier. Hype or not I am speaking in the context of my experience. A DH rider will tell you that the amount of travel in their suspension is essential to their ability to do what they do at the peak of their ability. Are you going to tell me that suspension forks are hype? That there is no DH course that can't be done on a rigid SS. Well ****ing Duh. That's not the point.



PeanutButterBreath said:


> I like my Ti HT with a 26" wheel and a Fox Fork. I also like it with a Pace fork and a 29" wheel on the front. I also liked my Karate Monkey, just not as much as the former.


blah blah blah.



PeanutButterBreath said:


> I don't think that 26" wheels need defense, impassioned or otherwise. There is a reason that the vast majority of MTBs are 26". Its not because 26" was ordained by god, but neither is it because most people just haven't figured out what *MisterC* has in his meager years. Its because 29er bikes don't do anything that can't be done on 26" wheels. Period.


The same thing. You just refuse to admit that there is a matter of degree to _doing something_ and that's why this whole thing has derailled. You are just married to the idea that I said that 26in bikes are not capable of doing things that 29ers can. Nobody is claiming this. Nothing has been figured out.

And maybe I am wrong to admit this, but I have no problem at all sitting here, watching TV, telling people who are rude that they are rude over and over again until the entire board has noticed.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

I obviously made a mistake poking fun at this retarded argument, I had no intention of getting sucked into this summit of minds. PBBreath, I concede you have the biggest e-dong in the neighborhood, and your dad can beat my dad up. Consider me out of this thread.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> I never said that you _can't_ do those things, I said a 29er makes it easier. Hype or not I am speaking in the context of my experience.


But you are also projecting your experience onto the market in general when you say:



MisterC said:


> To my mind, the bike you will ride the most is the ride that allows this to happen and the conclusion I draw from there is that 26in SS bikes have gone out of style because they are lacking in this regard.


You presume to tell everyone that:
1. 29ers are easier to ride.
2. Most people want riding to be easier.

1 is a matter of context. 2 is a pretty ironic assumption to post on the _singlespeed_ board.

So go ride what you like. If you like hype, ride a 29er. If you like riding to be a little easier and 29ers make it easier, ride a 29er. If you just like 29ers, ride a 29er. If you are watching TV in the middle of the day on a Wednesday, ride a 29er instead.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Projecting my experience onto the market? How dare I?!

But in the real world we call that "giving advice".

I want to go as fast as possible for as long as possible and yes, a 29er is helping me to do that.

But that wasn't one of your choices.

And everyone wants riding to be easier. Whether its shedding grams, building muscle, losing the lovehandles, chainging your gear ratio or adding inches of travel, its to make things easier.

But the OP didn't ask me if I thought he should lose weight Or if he should run 32x18 or 32x20. He asked me if i thought he should build a 650b or 26er.

So...I projected my experience onto the market. And I did it with as much humility as I could muster while stepping onto this hallowed 26in ground.

But for Mr. Pot, I ran accross this post of yours looking for bolts chainring bolts from a thread where a guy posted up his Merlin build.



PeanutButterBreath said:


> Mostly very nice but the fork is not worthy.


Yeah, be a dick about it. No context. No qualification. No nothing. Just "your bike sucks...a little bit".

Then when he doesn't take the bait you crack a joke and start backpedalling.

Because a natural response mught be, who the hell are you? The answer? You are projecting your experience onto the market. In just about the worst way. Is that what bike salesman should do when peopel come in?

"I'm thinking about buying a 29er"

"29ers are hype" ...followed by a blank stare.

Then you swing over here.



PeanutButterBreath said:


> That is not even close to true. :nonod:


I'm beginning to notice a pattern.

And to cover the deluge of obvious things you say.

1. Everything is a matter of context. Especially in a sport with virtually infinitely different choices in equipment.

I don't have a "2"


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

I counted only two people in this entire discussion who mentioned rider height as a factor in this.

You can see if a bike has the right wheel size by just looking at it; small frame 29er bikes look silly and so do the XXL 26er bikes. The advantages of a bigger wheel don't outweigh the disadvantages if you're not tall enough for them and vice versa.

Not to say it's that cut and dry -- I'm fairly tall and so the 29" wheels feel natural to me, but I'm still interested in running a 650B or a 26/650 combination along side my 29er for variety.

And btw., 26" is still the SS standard in Europe (at least in the UK)


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

Is it dead? No it is not dead. 

Ok let's move on, folks...


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

i prefer 26" for the riding i do. my SS goes through not only xc/trail, but needs to handle the DJ, drops. Haven't found a 29er fit for this.... except MAYBE the sinister simon bar. 
I have a custom frame being built up... and it's a 26er with paragons (will run SS).


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> But for Mr. Pot, I ran accross this post of yours looking for bolts chainring bolts from a thread where a guy posted up his Merlin build. . .
> 
> Yeah, be a dick about it. No context. No qualification. No nothing. Just "your bike sucks...a little bit".
> 
> Then when he doesn't take the bait you crack a joke and start backpedalling.


FWIW, I had a very cordial exchange with the Merlin frame owner in that discussion and via PM, elaborating on my comment about Spicer forks and the safety concerns underlying it. Concerns based on several posts I have read here over the years, albeit some that occurred before you showed up and started amassing your formidable knowledge: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=196562

Best regards, 
Mr. Pot.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is the context that you were either too lazy to notice or too dishonest to acknowledge. Scroll down to post #12: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=505310


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Aaaaand once again you miss the point.

And I did acknowledge that you backpedalled from your glib comment and cracked a joke. I'm not going to rehash the whone discussion.

The point is that you were rude. You make comments where someone's natural reaction is to get defensive and then, rather than apologize and stop this, you try and explain it away.

Even if his fork has a stick of dynamite in it why don't just say so rather than allude to some vague notion of worth? And if my opinion is wrong why don't you explain why rather than start off with some vague notion of absolute truth?

I had to ask you to elaborate and the Merlin owner had to vaguely explain why his fork was "worthy" so that you could explain your reservations.

Of course, in this case, it doesn't help that you then insult the entire 29er community by insisting that they are buying into hype and have no mind of their own.

In each case, your first post in the thread was meaningless.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

My 26" single speed is very much alive (metaphorically speaking):





A-Frame Top Tube Mount for Mountain Biking from Bri on Vimeo.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

MisterC said:


> The point is that you were rude. You make comments where someone's natural reaction is to get defensive and then, rather than apologize and stop this, you try and explain it away.


I thought that was the way the internet works?

(General comment, not directed at any one in particular)

http://www.rivbike.com/article/misc/tips_for_happy_riding


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

*Backpedalling?*

A CN made Spicer fork is not worthy of a Merlin by any standard. If you think that's rude, tough.

My Account, Buddy/Ignore Lists, Ignore List < PeanutButterBreath. Voila. The internet is a safer place for your delicate feelings and a less whiny place for the rest of us.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

And you continue to miss the point.

I don't have delicate feelings. It's not even about feelings. Hurt all the feelings you want.

But don't expect people to take you seriously when you start conversations like that and then follow it up with empty rhetoric.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> But don't expect people to take you seriously when you start conversations like that and then follow it up with empty rhetoric.


Once again, you are projecting your own opinions onto the rest of us. I haven't found any correlation between accuracy or insight and politeness.

Maybe a 36er would inspire you to spend more time riding and less time with this Miss Manners schtick. . .


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

There isn't a correlation between correctness and politeness. Zero. Who said there was?

You do watch a lot of House.

And yes, it is my reasoned opinion that in order to gain the respect of your peer you have to treat them with a certain amount of courtesy.

You walk into an interview butt naked and it doesn't matter how good you are at what you do. You obviously have no respect for the discussion about to take place and you will be treated as such.

This is not a stretch for most people.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> And yes, it is my reasoned opinion that in order to gain the respect of your peer you have to treat them with a certain amount of courtesy.


Tip: I am not interested in your respect. If you have a beef with my posts, take it up with the moderators or just don't read them.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

If you say so. Giving out advice is asking for respect of your opinion. To say you aren't interested in respect is saying you don't expect people to listen to the things you say.

The alternative is that you just love the sound of your own voice.

And that is, for lack of a better word, stupid.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

MisterC said:


> If you say so. Giving out advice is asking for respect of your opinion. To say you aren't interested in respect is saying you don't expect people to listen to the things you say.


Maybe I'm just a jerk who likes to see sensitive types get their panties bunched up. This is MTBR, not group therapy. I'm not asking for your support and I don't owe you mine.

If people can't take advice and/or information that doesn't come with a pretty bow, its their loss. As was alluded to above, that doesn't include most people who are familiar with the internet.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Maybe I'm just a jerk who likes to see sensitive types get their panties bunched up.


Quoted For Truth.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

MisterC said:


> The bottom line, and my original argument for my suggestion was that I ride the same trails as the OP and he asked my opinion. And, in my opinion, if you want to ride a SS bike at Gambrill and Patapsco and O'hill and any number of technically difficult trails around here, and you have a choice between a 26in SS and a 29in SS, you are better off with the 29er. You will ride longer and through more difficult terrain than on a 26in bike.


I had the opposite experience at Gambrill and Patapsco. I found my 26" SS to ride better and more nimble in the more techy stuff. Yeah, the 29" just rolled over it, but when it came time for quick decisions and fast turns, nothing beats a 26". And isn't that the point of riding techy stuff, the fun and challenge of getting over/around it. The 29" is nice on rail trails, and smooth fire roads, but for singletrack noting beats a 26" IMO.

I have both, but am thinking of selling the 29" and keeping the 2 other 26" SS bikes.

No heres something out throw out at ya, my new DJ bike is 24"...


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I've never ridden a 26in bike at Gambrill but I'm trying not to split hairs. If I am going to a trail system that I have never been to before, I think 29er. But, there are rocky climbs at Gambrill that I cannot even fathom on a single speed with a gear steeper than 32x20 no matter your wheel.

To be specific, that first climb with the road on your right going out the yellow trail is downright nasty on my 29er. 26, I would think it would just be miserable. I am so beat by the time I'm on that gradual ascent that picking a good line is impossible. FS and spinning fast and seated is the best way for me to tackle that. Standing and mashing, I like my big wheels.

And then the descent after that. Just yeah, the more I think about Gambril, the more I want either my 29 or gears.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^ I just find the steering in a 29er to be to slow for my liking. And at a place like Gambrill, I want to be able to make fast decisions if necessary. 

That climb is nasty, but on my 29er, I felt off a bit, like I was to back heavy (hard to explain) and on a 26" it was a pain, but I felt more in control. Different strokes i guess. I'm building up a 69er, so I'll have to give that a try there, but I still feel the steering will be a little lax for my liking.


Anyways, do you ride there a lot? I'm heading out there later this week if it dries up a bit. Are you local MD, Im in Hanover Pa, not that far.


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

I rode gambrill last thursday after the rain wed and it was bone dry. Gambrill drains exceptionally well. 

I'd be down to ride there this weekend...


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ sunday Maybe, I have to check my schedule, but I might be able to swing a morning ride. Shoot me a PM.

I rode there after a rain a few weeks ago. the trails were dry, but was still asked to leave by a ranger cause he thought it was still wet in areas.. I'd rather play it safe. To many local trails near me are getting shut down for not obeying the fuzz.

Ever ride sugarloaf on a SS, now thats a fun....


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

BAMP

I finally built my 26 SS bike & I love it. Cross posting from the NEW post your SS Thread:

This bike rips and runs like the best of em, I really like riding it. Gear is low so i can climb seated, which I like a lot.

I really like the ENO hub, what a fine American made piece of bicycle equipment. It's precise, and so simple and easy to use. It makes the bike.





































Full Spec:
Frame - Airbourne Ti (Pretty sure it's a lucky strike) that was originally badged as a Royce Union. (Huffy owned both companies)
Fork - 2004 Marzochi MX comp
HS - Cane Creek 100
Wheels - White MI5 front, ENO Eccentric Rear, 32 hole, laced to Mavic 517 nos rims using DT Swiss A/L/P/I/N/E III spokes
Crank, BB, Ring - Raceface Evolve w Raceface Downhill bb. Surly 32 t ring
FW - White Trials 18t
Chain - Sram pc880
Peedles - Time Z control
Grips - Ergon GX2
Brakes - XT Front / XT Rear, pulling with Avid levers. (Changed since photos)
Stem, Bars, Post, Saddle - Easton, Easton, Truvative, WTB SST
& it has a flask


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

my main mtb is a 26" ss hardtail. after that its a 26" ss rigid.
i have other ss bikes but i prefer 26 for a few reasons. 
i can throw it around a bit more, i can control slow climbs a bit easier and i feel overall more comfortable on 26". 
i still have a 29er ss that gets ridden now and then. there are certain trails that do benefit from the 29 though.
here are my 26ers.


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

LOVE the moots. What fork is that? I was thinking of getting a 2nd fork with the same crown race and a cheap front brake so I could easily switch between hardtail and rigid.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

veloreality said:


> my main mtb is a 26" ss hardtail. after that its a 26" ss rigid.
> i have other ss bikes but i prefer 26 for a few reasons.
> i can throw it around a bit more, i can control slow climbs a bit easier and i feel overall more comfortable on 26".
> i still have a 29er ss that gets ridden now and then. there are certain trails that do benefit from the 29 though.
> here are my 26ers.


I found out the Prestige existed about five minutes before I saw your post. Is it pretty smooth on the trail? Does it dent easy? It sure looks pretty...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Life and Liberty said:


> LOVE the moots. What fork is that? I was thinking of getting a 2nd fork with the same crown race and a cheap front brake so I could easily switch between hardtail and rigid.


the fork is independent fabrications.


umarth said:


> I found out the Prestige existed about five minutes before I saw your post. Is it pretty smooth on the trail? Does it dent easy? It sure looks pretty...


i havent had any issues with denting and i have gone down a few times. i have about 300 miles on it and have been loving it.


----------



## dangmtb (Aug 19, 2009)

my m2 stumpy ss with those lil 26ers
specs:
M2 Stumpy
Rockshox SID Race with Poploc
Raceface Deus XC bar and stem
Easton Ea70 seat post
Velo saddle
Truvativ middle chainring that was once a crankset
Oury grips
Avid Elixer CR front
Avid Singledigit 5 rear
Kenda Karma 2.2 front tire, Panaracer FireXC rear tire
Mavic 321 front rim
Crankbro's SMRTY's
KMC blue ss chain
some pos rear cog
Surly Singleator


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

nice setup!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I posted earlier in this thread, but I must say that I now have a 29er SS. Its smoother and more comfy in all respects and just as light/fast as the 26er. That doesn't say anything about 26" vs. 29" in general, just that in my case with a wheelset light enough to offset the weight and a frame with proper geometry I have all the pros and none of the cons. 

The Unit is going on ebay, if you're firmly in the 26" camp you can find on there soon.


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

I get that - with any setup you choose which attributes you prefer. So many MTB setups, so little time.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Katie Compton (Stevens, Planet Bike, Kenda) on her current 26" hardtail and the prototype 29" being made for her. She comes from 700c cyclocross so she has some helpful insight on the "is 26 inch single speed dead?"

Found this video over at singletrack:
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid20031601001?bclid=20010908001&bctid=86951805001

P.S. 26" SS dead? No, it's not dead. Ask all the 700c freestyle trick fixed gear riders who are going dual 26" fixed gear!!! As I am a larger rider so the 700/29 wheel size is a suitable fit, but on the flip side of the coin, tell that to my riding buddies who are 6'4" riding 20" BMX!!!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes. .


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

I've ridden my beloved One9 for 3 years now. Last month I built up a cheap, light carbon 26 SS. Both are super light, but the 26 is almost 2 lbs lighter. 18vs20 with Fox forks.

The One9 is certainly very stable going down, as well as rolling over stuff, as we all know. The 26 is so nimble and fast around corners and switchbacks. I can throw the bike around in the air with ease. It runs the Conti RK 2.2 rear tire, so it is almost like a 27". I say this because if you line up a Pacenti quasimoto next to it, you'd understand. The 26 setup allows me to run a 650b front, using the Fox fork on there. We'll see where this one lands, but it is a really tough decision right now.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

rensho - where did you get the 26 carbon frame/bike? I won't ever depart from my 29ers, but would love to build up a 26 SS rigid one of these days.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

stubecontinued said:


> I ride a 26" Monocog Flight AL, it is from 2005, but I love it. I just don't want to jump on the bandwagon of 29ers...
> 
> ^^Clean Bike!^^


Afer being around for 10+ years and still growing in #'s,I don't think you can hardly get away with calling 29ers a bandwagon or fad anymore...

To the question,while a 29er SS purchase is coming my way sometime down the road,my Monocog,like stubecontinued's,is a much loved 26er. I love my 29er and my 26er,nothing wrong with either,if you enjoy the 26" ride,don't let anybody try and tell you otherwise,all that matters is what you enjoy riding...right?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

longhaultrucker said:


> Afer being around for 10+ years and still growing in #'s,I don't think you can hardly get away with calling 29ers a bandwagon or fad anymore...
> 
> To the question,while a 29er SS purchase is coming my way sometime down the road,my Monocog,like stubecontinued's,is a much loved 26er. I love my 29er and my 26er,nothing wrong with either,if you enjoy the 26" ride,don't let anybody try and tell you otherwise,all that matters is what you enjoy riding...right?


i call it a fad, but that's just to poke a little fun at my buddies who tease me for riding little wheels. 29ers arent for me, but i agree, ride what you like and STFU about it!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

It's kinda opposite for me,LMAO! I'm the only 29er rider in my group (only SSer,only hard tail'er,only one over 30,only...)


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

p nut said:


> rensho - where did you get the 26 carbon frame/bike? I won't ever depart from my 29ers, but would love to build up a 26 SS rigid one of these days.


Got one of the pedalforce carbon frames as a part of the groupbuy for $550. Now you can get them on ebay for $300. It is the same, or very similar to the Sette brand that jenson/pricepoint sells.


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

pics of the carbon 26er?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

rensho - I couldn't find any SS specific frames. Did you end up using a SS conversion (ENO, EBB, etc.)?



longhaultrucker said:


> Afer being around for 10+ years and still growing in #'s,I don't think you can hardly get away with calling 29ers a bandwagon or fad anymore...


Ha ha. When are you going to get some real wheels on that Monocog??


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

p nut said:


> rensho - I couldn't find any SS specific frames. Did you end up using a SS conversion (ENO, EBB, etc.)?
> 
> Ha ha. When are you going to get some real wheels on that Monocog??


Oh sorry. It is not SS specific. I'm running magic gear. 34x18, though a 34x20 looks like it may work too.


----------



## Big_Hidu (May 26, 2010)

I'm trying to build a 26er SS right now. I prefer a 26er, personally.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

I still have mine. and i just got a new wheelset.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

MisterC said:


> Showers fo life. And I'll e-threaten anyone who thinks differnt.
> 
> /telephone tough guy


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
LMAO!!


----------



## jklewer (Jan 20, 2010)

Supersinglespeeder said:


> 26" All the way, I am not confused about what is faster and more nimble. As I pass you 29ers up and down the hills, snap.....


I'm feeling about the same way right now.


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

Life and Liberty said:


> I have recently come into possession of a nice older titanium frame - and I want to make it single speed. If 650b fits, I may go that way, but I don't think it will.
> 
> My question - is the 26 inch single speed dead?


Yup. I'm so cool I went 6 speed instead.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

As stated many times in this thread, 26" is not dead. Sure the market is being flooded w/ 29's but there are still more choices for 26's. Because of that, one can build a SS for cheaper simply because there are so many more choices.

For me, this was pretty much the logic that I used. I already had a well built 26 XC set up. So I picked up a cheap 26" SS and robbed some of the parts off the XC to build a nicer SS. If I would have gone w/ a 29'r (which part of me whishes that I had-only because I think it could be a little easier on some of the climbs and all the roots) I would have had to buy a new shock (which I did not have money for and would have prevented me from having better wheels built to replace the cheap stock ones that would have come with the bike). For, me I would say that funding played a part in my decision. Not to mention that I just feel more comfortable on the 26r and can manipulate it a little easier. 

I think the best advice on here however, is for you to ride the bike that you feel most comfortable on and ultimately, that will be the one that fits (sizing wise). A good bike fit is of up most importance to me and has always been one of the greatest criteria for me when buying/building up a bike.

So ride what you want and just have fun. I do encourage you to try them back to back on the same trails before you make your decision though if this is going to be your first bike or first venture into the sport. Why not start with what fits your best?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I adore my 26" ss. It's actually rare these days, as most Spot belt drives are 29". But the most important fact is that it FITS me. I've had so many people try to convert me to 29" wheels, but they just feel funny and awkward. I'll take a bike that fits over a trendy one any day of the week.

Pink is alive and well:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Couldn't agree more! A bike that fits is paramount!


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

yossarian said:


> Yup. I'm so cool I went 6 speed instead.


so - 6 speed friction? top half of a cassette on a SS hub?


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

Pretty much. I went with what I had at the time. An old XT derailleur, shimano deore 9 speed index shifter and the 6 top gears from an old sram cassette. I have since downgraded to an older shimano cassette that i picked out individual gears. Hub is a Hope SS hub with a few spacers. Works pretty well with a jumpstop on the front.
I do have a friction shifter that i've been meaning to try.

qUOTE=Life and Liberty]so - 6 speed friction? top half of a cassette on a SS hub?[/QUOTE]


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Yes!!!!!*

I have 3 26" Singlespeeds and they are all Dead, it's Sad.


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

Mine hauls ass on norcal trails :thumbsup:


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

mattkock said:


> I have 3 26" Singlespeeds and they are all Dead, it's Sad.


so... can i have em? i'll pay for shipping!


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

Love this one! just built it up after selling my Niner SIR... All I can say is this is a sweet ride... For way cheaper!


----------



## yumchild (Jun 23, 2010)

I Had this Misfit Psycles Grudge 26 inch SS and loved it till it broke! Too bad Misfit folks never replied to my emails, I wanted to replace the frame. I ordered a Surly 1x1 today!

After this happened I'd been using a Monocog 29er. Not so great - my feet always hit the front wheel when turning AND I've had problems with the rear wheel keeping traction while powering into it. Wasn't that supposed to be an improvement with the 29 inch wheel?

Going back to a 26'er.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

yumchild said:


> I Had this Misfit Psycles Grudge 26 inch SS and loved it till it broke! Too bad Misfit folks never replied to my emails, I wanted to replace the frame. I ordered a Surly 1x1 today!
> 
> After this happened I'd been using a Monocog 29er. Not so great - my feet always hit the front wheel when turning AND I've had problems with the rear wheel keeping traction while powering into it. Wasn't that supposed to be an improvement with the 29 inch wheel?
> 
> Going back to a 26'er.


could you post a picture that is not on facebook because some of us dont have a facebook


----------



## yumchild (Jun 23, 2010)

nuck_chorris said:


> could you post a picture that is not on facebook because some of us dont have a facebook


oops. got it now


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

yumchild said:


> oops. got it now


thanks


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice break, can't blame that one on the welds! Hahha!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> Nice break, can't blame that one on the welds! Hahha!


actually it does look like the bottom tube broke at the weld at the end of the gusset


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

Didnt anyone ever tell you that if you ride in boots and jeans thats whats gonna happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yumchild (Jun 23, 2010)

need4gforce said:


> Didnt anyone ever tell you that if you ride in boots and jeans thats whats gonna happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I _KNEW_ it was the Jeans!

Actually those are VANS on my feet


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone that wears Vans mountain biking is EXTREME and probably drank a 32 ounce Monster before hucking a 30 foot cliff. Hence the frame brake.


----------



## yumchild (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually... just before the photo, I removed these from my feet.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

yumchild said:


> Actually... just before the photo, I removed these from my feet.


Funny I've never seen you before, but it appears we work at the same place.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Life and Liberty said:


> My question - is the 26 inch single speed dead? I mean everyone and their mom is going 29-er. I know that I still love riding geared 26ers, but my question is - should i bother to do this? I think it would be a nice, lightweight classic 26 inch single speed. I have a friend who seems to think that it is just plain dumb to invest in anything with one gear that is not at least 650b, but 29er is better.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Is the 26 inch ss dead and gone?


No.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Not for us short legged vertically challenged people.
Here's Mine.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I really don't get all of the adversarial sentiment. We ride bikes, some are more similar than others. Would you 26" types who so vehemently criticize 29ers criticize bikes with longer or shorter chain stays, different color paint, ss or geared? Why does someone else's choice of bike fill some with such disdain?

The op wants to know if the 26" SS has merit, and it does. It is no less enjoyable than that same bike on the same trails ever would have been.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a SS 29er and a SS 26er and ride both regularly. Here they are. The 26er in the foreground is hers now and I am working on another for myself.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice old thread dig up . Nope 26er SS npoyt dead for me. Although I would like a 29er...I want both. I don't get whyeople have to bash on one over the other. Its a friggin bike and that makes it awesome! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

SS is a great option for rejuvenating Older Classic Mountain Bikes suck as mine (pictured on page 7). Being my bike was all 20 year old Suntour drivetrain the conversion took a little work, but not really any more $$. 29er would be nice, but with my short legs even the smallest frame is almost too big.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

can't get right said:


> Do you ride your bike or just stand over it? I never understood why people are worried about standover height. I am 5' 7" and my 29ers fit great.
> 
> 26ers will never die but they are dead to me.:thumbsup:


Because they ride steep technical terrain.
If you don't then standover clearance is not really necessary but then i rather ride it on a road bike which is just (way) faster than a 29er. HTH.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

** Lots of old threads becoming new again lately **

I still ride my 26" SS and love it! I loved it so much I just rebuilt it from the ground up including new powder coat. Its like a new bike again!


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

Rode my dead SS26er today. He's 83% made of my last bike, which is no more.

Zombie bikes are more fun anyhowwww! :cue "Angel of Death"::thumbsup:


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

My 26" Monocog is dead. In pieces on a blanket in my apartment living room while I wait for parts from the LBS. My Trek 850 converted to SS commuter has been dead hanging in the living room for a few weeks now until I ride it around town tomorrow.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

AnonymouseTech said:


> My 26" Monocog is dead. In pieces on a blanket in my apartment living room while I wait for parts from the LBS.


The mortician told me, to tell you, that I should have it. Sorry, my condolences.

On a serious note, my buddy is looking for his first stead and I think a 26" Monocog is exactly what he needs... what parts died, and why, and on the whole are you happy with it? I know they don't make the 26 anymore but I see them on ebay a bit.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

bike for days said:


> The mortician told me, to tell you, that I should have it. Sorry, my condolences.
> 
> On a serious note, my buddy is looking for his first stead and I think a 26" Monocog is exactly what he needs... what parts died, and why, and on the whole are you happy with it? I know they don't make the 26 anymore but I see them on ebay a bit.


Well my current one (2007) I've only ridden it once and I liked it. My previous one was a 2003 and a little too small for me. It felt like a big BMX bike. I think the proper term would be 'playful' handling.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

My 07 stumpjumper has 26" wheels and just got a workout at Ka'ena Point on Oahu yesterday. Granted I have never rode a 29er. I plan on trying one eventually it's just that my stumpy is still super fun to ride and has yet to leave me wanting more.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

My 26" Chameleon isn't dead. If it is, it's still kicking many a riders arses in it's "after life". My 29er feels huge to me. My 69er is really growing on me. Maybe next build should be a 650?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Does any one need some ss 26" wheels let me know..


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

*GT Peace 26er*

I've been riding a 29er SS for sometime now, and figured I'd try out a 26" SS when I found this Peace locally for dirt cheap. Took it out for the first real test along my normal climb/route and man was that tougher than I thought it was going to be. My 29er gearing is 32x20, so figured 32x18 was about the same on 26", but climbing was definitely more challenging. Of course there's a lot of other variables, like geometry too. I will say that downhill was a treat though.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I was saving up to buy a 29er Monocog Flight because I wanted to try 29ers but my friend ended up needing to sell his old 26" Monocog for $900+ less than what I would have paid for the Flight so I went and did that instead. I really want to try SS on 29" too but doesn't make sense at the moment due to funds.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

AnonymouseTech said:


> I was saving up to buy a 29er Monocog Flight because I wanted to try 29ers but my friend ended up needing to sell his old 26" Monocog for $900+ less than what I would have paid for the Flight so I went and did that instead. I really want to try SS on 29" too but doesn't make sense at the moment due to funds.


I went from 26 to 29. The biggest difference is on the hills. I find the 29 climbs and descends better. You will need to change the gearing a little bit on the 29 because it's harder to turn a larger wheel. I'm 6'1" and I'm glad I made the switch. There's nothing wrong with 26 (nothing at all) it's just 29 suited my riding style better.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Hell No. No Snow Here and when it rains it freezes so My Green Surly 1X1 (The Joker) has been getting go rides in. Love This Bike, I do ride a Rigid SS 29er in the Summer for longer Kettle Rides but in the winters it's all 26" bikes.

This Morning's Ride. This is a very Technical Tight Trail


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Normbilt said:


> Hell No. No Snow Here and when it rains it freezes so My Green Surly 1X1 (The Joker) has been getting go rides in. Love This Bike, I do ride a Rigid SS 29er in the Summer for longer Kettle Rides but in the winters it's all 26" bikes.
> 
> This Morning's Ride. This is a very Technical Tight Trail


Nice!!!!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## mvwmvw (May 4, 2012)

Is that the Des Plaines River trail?

I miss the silky speed of Palos and the Kettle after getting bounced off of the seat of my hardtail SS all over the Northeast. That said, its still the only bike I ride in the dirt. And all the log-crossings of the midwest are good practice for all the log crossings of the northeast!


----------



## Bubba Dinglespeed (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a cheapskate rider, When my 26" rim breaks or tire wears out, I have a ton of replacement choices that won't cost me a ton of money.When 29" becomes as widespread as 26", I'll give it a try. For right now, I'm having plenty of fun on my Goodwill SS! If I blow a tire out in the boonies, I know the small town Walmart will have a 26" tire to bail me out!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

mvwmvw said:


> Is that the Des Plaines River trail?


Where is Des Plaines?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Not dead yet:


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Any pics of the bike in its natural habitat? You've been posting these clean pics everywhere..


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

That is a NICE bike.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

pentlandexile said:


> That is a NICE bike.


Thanks!



Jag Brah said:


> Any pics of the bike in its natural habitat? You've been posting these clean pics everywhere..


I, rarely, if ever take photos on rides. In addition, I clean my bikes before they go back in my man cave. Finally, when I post new builds, it's before the first ride so they're nice and clean for the photo shoot. This all being said, on a recent ride I actually took a photo of another 26" single speed in my rotation:


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Love your builds, but I notice that they're all white bikes. When I had a white stem and handlebar, the clearcoat turned yellow after a couple of months, even with serious washing after every ride.


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

This.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

29" is less popular on my place since the people here doesn't have huge body too. The one that getting 29" is only the roadies on 700c since they felt like a hamster when rode a 26" LOL


----------



## SS Adam (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't had a 29er, the mountain bike I'm ridding now is a recent build of a Bianchi Wuss 26 SS. Did my first Mt bike race in a while, I had done several back in 2007 on a rigid original monocog, but this year I did the 24hour race out in Spokane on Memorial day weekend, as a 4 person relay with some teammates, one thing I did notice is that at least at 24hour races there were much less 26ers, a decent amount of SS bikes but most of them were 29ers. I was one of the only people running a 26in rigid SS.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

[Edited after realizing the op was 2 years ago] 
Hell yeah, SS rock regardless of wheelsize. If you have SS ride the crap out of it. 26" ss is the new 'hardcore'...and 26" rigid SS...oh yeah, baby!
I started on a 26" SS (Soul Cycles Hooligan). I raced in in XC, 6 hr events, Shenandoah 100 and 24hr Burn solo (podium baby!). Sure, I ride a 29er now, but the frame cracked and the owner sent me a new frame...a 29er (Soul Cycles Dillinger) because they no longer produced the 26" Hooligan frame...and I admit I wanted to see what the big deal was. I love the 29er, and yes it has some advantages...but I can not say with any certainty that I am faster because of the wheel size.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

In Houston Texas they are for sure. On any local trail on any given day the 29ers out number the 26ers 10 to 1. It's crazy here.


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

Everyone I know still rocks the 26. (I only know like 5 people tho)


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a 2000 26inch Gary Fisher Wahoo that has been through numerous incarnations and does not appear to be good at anything. I am thinking of running it single speed with drop bars. I have ridden it rigid on the trails before, but was not a fan of the extremely "bent over" position the bike had with a 80mm suspension corrected fork. I recently put on a 100mm suspension corrected rigid fork, but the handling seems a little sloppy now. Hopefully with a very short stem, this problem will be alleviated.


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

I currently ride a 2011 Scott Scale Elite (29er), but I have an old GT Avalanche (~2001, can't recall at the moment) that I'm considering stripping and building as a single speed. 

The 29er has many advantages, but on some trails I know I'd love to flick around a 26.

I love this thread. Hopefully more builds will get posted!


----------

